# Power Supply Clicking (Dell Optiplex GX150, Small Desktop)



## Neon (Sep 17, 2004)

Hello....I thought this would be the the best place to come. Sorry If this stumps you guys....but My Power Supply clicking....It's starting to sound like that drum solo at the beguining of Hot for teacher, that's the best I can discrbe it anyway....

Well first off I know it's the power supply fan because the local computer shop said it was....it's been doing this eversince I took it to do a check up on my computer some time in Augest....and I've been racking my brain trying to find a power supply fan for this thing. They wont order it because they say that the owner needs to do that. That's all fine and dandy but they didn't even tell me what type of Power supply it is and how many Watts it is.

The Dell site wasn't even a help. because there was no Watts next to the "Small desktop" part of the replaceing the power supply segment. So I guess it would be a 85 Watt, since that was the last watt indcator that was there. But I'm not sure. So that's what brings me here!

Please just tell me the type of Powersuply this type of computer has! Because I want the clicking to stop. I hope you can anwser this question, I tried every where and no one seems to have a clue!

(Also I hope you don't mind me asking this here....)


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Stumped, who us, heck no, and even if I can't figure it out someone like speedo will.

Number one: Is the fan hitting something like a wire or a peice of somthing.

Number two: It might just be easier to go out and get a new 200watt atx psu because some of them go for pretty cheap or you could frankeinstien one out of another computer for free, that always works for me.

Number three: It may not be the fan some older pc's like yours do not use solid state relays like the newer ones do so a relay may be screwed up in it and may just be activating and deactivating when you start it (If you don't know what solid state relays are they have no moving parts in them like regular relays have so they don't click. and if you don't know what a relay is it is a big switch that a little switch can activate to turn on larger voltages, like in a computer). In this case you would need to send it to a pro or more preferably just replace it.

Number four: Why open up your PSU. Question? have you ever met Mr. and Mrs. high voltage capacitor, because they wan't to meet you and have a "shocking" time (pun intended) O.K. I'll be serious you can really get hurt if you don't know exactly what you are doing in a psu. I don't even bother to try and open one even if they are unpluged because even with no power those giant capacitors store alot of power that can literaly "KILL YOU"

Number five: Are you stumped yet

Pretty good for a fifteen year old with his A+


----------



## Neon (Sep 17, 2004)

They didn't say that it was hiting anything...all they said was I need a new power supply fan. and that was it, the only other thing they said is that I had to order it.....they didn't tell me what type or how many watts I needed...that's the main problem.....


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

I doesn't matter about the watts as long as you don't go under what you had before, and if you buy the same form factor you had before. It will probably be quicker and cheaper just to buy a new one.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I looked at your system on the Dell website. Your power supply for the small desktop is nowhere near the same as an ATX. The fan on the power supply is mounted externally and is accessible when the case is opened. If the noise started when the shop checked the computer and not before, then it has to be that something is physically interferring with the fan rotor. You can safely correct this yourself provided you disconnect the power cord, as entering the power supply itself should not be necessary. Seehttp://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx150/sm_en/smdsktp.htm


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Sorry I messed up the link, try again http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx150/sm_en/smdsktp.htm


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Thank you batty_professor, see Neon even if I don't know someone else will. 
This site is never stumped
In that case you could just buy a new fan of simmilar stats and just replace it.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

The 'net is full of resources, such as the Dell link I posted. You just need to take time to look. Most manufacturers websites have good documentation available, this goes beyond just computers.


----------

